# Mandeville/Lacombe Ride This weekend



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

We got some people going out there. Plan on leavin at around 7, or until everyones ready and hit the powerlines by 1088 then Willis hill and some good ponds. Well prolly loop back around and hit the pipelines by fish hatchery. If anyones down let us know. Gonna be a long and fun ride.thanks


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm in.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Would love to go, but am leaving out of town friday for another BBQ Cookoff. Some of the other guy's I ride with may be interested. Where are ya'll meeting up at / time


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

you'll have to talk to aandrrii bout that. Itll be around 7 or so


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

man i need to hook up with yall sometime . my brute is in pieces right now for some mantiance and a new paint job , its gonna be off the hook when done


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been thinking bout painting mine Butcher. Who is doing your painting here? I've got mine tore down for the engine rebuild so it would be a good time. I'm thinking bout the House of Colors 7 color flop.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

im doin it my self cant aford a 600 paint job on the brute , if i scratch it i can fix it


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

God bless you man, you my ***** on the real.


----------

